# 7 Layer Salad (or 8 or 9 or 10)



## blissful (Apr 12, 2011)

A few times in the winter, and now before the gardens are up, we make a 7 layer salad and vary the ingredients and number of layers. There are so many more choices once the garden starts producing.

In a tall sided glass salad bowl layer the following:
Lettuce (this will be better when the lettuce in the garden comes up)
Wedged or diced tomatoes
Green yellow and red peppers chopped
chopped Cucumbers peeled and deseeded
Lettuce
Peas
Mayonnaise (sprinkle with a little sugar if you like)
Shredded cheddar cheese
Chopped pork rib meat (usually bacon is nice)

You can use so many more ingredients, chopped or shredded cabbage (red is nice), iceburg or romaine lettuces, chopped kohlerabi, diced cooked beets, the sky is the limit. 

As I'm layering the salad, I try to put contrasting colors against each other and it looks nice against the side of the glass bowl. Enjoy.


----------

